# Doningtons official photographer



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As soon as he contacts us, we will put his details up for people to contact him.

IIRC he had 3 people in his team taking pictures, so the chances are he would have not only got your car on the trackday, but on the parade lap too


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

When I was in the queue waiting to get on the track for the parade lap, got a card from the offical photographer at www.imagination2image.co.uk, but have tried to log onto there website but its not recognised, has anyone else tried! on its card it says images ready online in 3 days or sooner follow link to motorsport.

carl


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Try http://www.imagination2image.co.uk/

Defo works but no pictures at 7pm tonight.

Also do we know when the TV footage will be aired and how long their program will be?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Try http://www.imagination2image.co.uk/
> 
> Defo works but no pictures at 7pm tonight.
> 
> Also do we know when the TV footage will be aired and how long their program will be?


Poss about 8 weeks or so. As soon as they have any info, they said they would let me know 8) 8) 8)


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Can someone pput the broadcast in .avi format and post ia link here when it aires?


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

bloody keyboard...... can't spell.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We will be hosting it somewhere and posting links just about everywhere on the web 8)   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Try http://www.imagination2image.co.uk/


Still not on there but looking at the quality of images they have on the site, compared with the quality of images that have been posted on the forum, I'd say everyone was a pro photographer!


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

I think he was the only person to take photos of mine 

Obviously nobody likes white (except WAK of course  )


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Try http://www.imagination2image.co.uk/
> ...


You are insulting some people on this forum, who can produce much more interesting shots than 'Lackofimagination2image' :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

fsm said:


> I think he was the only person to take photos of mine
> 
> Obviously nobody likes white (except WAK of course  )


That was me, not the professional chaps! :roll:


----------



## shanecampsall (May 7, 2007)

a few on there now


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

HighTT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Actually I thought DeanTT was paying all the people who took photos a compliment.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my lord, have you seen their prices, If people are interested I can do prints/CD of mine.


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

fsm said:


> I think he was the only person to take photos of mine
> 
> Obviously nobody likes white (except WAK of course  )


I took loads of pics of yours.. screen saver on my phone now too


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.imagination2image.co.uk/moto ... /donington

:?:


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.imagination2image.co.uk/motorsport.php?path=/donington
> 
> :?:


http://www.imagination2image.co.uk/moto ... d%20set-up)%20shots


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Actually I thought DeanTT was paying all the people who took photos a compliment.


Yeah thats what I meant!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I thought DeanTT was paying all the people who took photos a compliment.
> ...


I was agreeing with Dean too , hence the " :wink: :wink: :wink: " at the end of my original post


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just checked 10pm , still no other pics yet


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Parade lap shots are now up zzzz

http://www.imagination2image.co.uk/view ... t-up%20(PR)%20shots&page=1&pid=3

Nice clean lens.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I have to say I'm not that impressed by these pictures especially at that price!

I was hoping for a good group shot, but I don't really see one of everyone!!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I have to say I'm not that impressed by these pictures especially at that price!

I was hoping for a good group shot, but I don't really see one of everyone!!


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> Parade lap shots are now up zzzz
> 
> http://www.imagination2image.co.uk/view ... t-up%20(PR)%20shots&page=1&pid=3
> 
> Nice clean lens.


Fakin ell - I would be embarresed to put that up , and Im very amateur photographer


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Gave some friends their address but now embarassed. All there is is static cars. Not much imagination 2 these images is there??


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

An amoeba has more imagination lol


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Well I liked this one so I have bought it....


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

They've just put up some more , group shots etc

hope the quality of the actual photos are better than the gallery ones on the site :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ChrisB72 said:


> I have to say I'm not that impressed by these pictures especially at that price!


I'm not overly impressed either ====> that's perhaps why I've thrown their card away before I had a look on their website :roll: :wink:


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Track sessions now available, but I can't see any of newbie session, and I trawled thru all 31 pages (doh), most disappointing


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I am really unimpressed by the track photo's. Just goes to show that spending over 2k on a lens doesn't get you good pics! All the cars look like they're not moving!!!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just been through 31 pages in the track section and no newbie session 

There are some pretty good ones of everyone else (if you don't want any movement in shot?!)


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> I am really unimpressed by the track photo's. Just goes to show that spending over 2k on a lens doesn't get you good pics! All the cars look like they're not moving!!!


Who took this one Dean? Looks better quality than the ones on the official website?

Â£65 for the file of 1 shot on the parade lap?


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

ChrisB72 said:


> Just been through 31 pages in the track section and no newbie session
> 
> There are some pretty good ones of everyone else (if you don't want any movement in shot?!)


Glad it's not just me that can't find them, and I would have thought that the newbies were more likely to want a shot of themselves, having not done it before, missed opportunity if they didn't take any :!:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> I am really unimpressed by the track photo's. Just goes to show that spending over 2k on a lens doesn't get you good pics! All the cars look like they're not moving!!!


I have to agree with Dean 100%. These track shots are not worthy of a good pro motor sport photographer, as the shutter speeds are far to fast (1/2500" at ISO800 :? ) for the speeds of these cars, even the wheels look stationary. A nice panning shot with a slow shutter speed would have looked so much better.

I'm kicking my self for not making the effort and coming up now, I had a dodgy stomach, plus believed the weather forcast :evil: . I would have liked to have taken some shots of you guys going round Donington. I had been perfecting my pannig shots at the Silverstone meet.

Although Dale took this excellent  shot from another track car, the effect would have been the same with a good panning shot using a slow shutter speed, in Dales case 125th/sec. It looks so much nicer.

This is a really nice shot Dale  .


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

KenTT said:


> Although Dale took this excellent  shot from another track car, the effect would have been the same with a good panning shot using a slow shutter speed, in Dales case 125th/sec. It looks so much nicer.
> 
> This is a really nice shot Dale  .


Cheers Ken

How did you find the shutter speed, even i cant find that 

I learnt from the Le Mans, had far to high a shutter speed and the cars looked like they were standing still. Like this:










but at silverstone today, like this?










Even i can do a speed shot with a Â£750 camera set up.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

thebears said:


> Cheers Ken
> 
> How did you find the shutter speed, even i cant find that
> 
> I learnt from the Le Mans, had far to high a shutter speed and the cars looked like they were standing still. Like this:


Hi Dale

I'm sorry I didn't make it last week 

In answer to your question, like this:










See my post on this thread: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 296#994296

HTH

Ken


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

thebears said:


> How did you find the shutter speed, even i cant find that


For your camera,

Set mode to Manual (M(you shouldn't be using any other mode  ))

Then select a shutter speed using the control dial, for motorsport you don't want to use a higher shutter speed than 1/320th, or else you'll get static wheels.

user manual, Page 37

The lower the shutter speed the more blur, however when using a long focal length combined with a slow shutter speed you'll find its very hard to get a sharp photo.

If it isn't sharp, just delete it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

KenTT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > I am really unimpressed by the track photo's. Just goes to show that spending over 2k on a lens doesn't get you good pics! All the cars look like they're not moving!!!
> ...


Now that is a nice pic, lots of movement and car if focus to. Now why couldnt they have done that :?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

les said:


> Now that is a nice pic, lots of movement and car if focus to. Now why couldnt they have done that :?


I guess they play it safe knowing that every shot they take is a keeper, that way making more money.

They should definately change their website name though, something like

lackofimagination2image.co.uk


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a nice pic, lots of movement and car if focus to. Now why couldnt they have done that :?
> ...


You mean laziness Dean :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

KenTT said:


> You mean laziness Dean :wink:


Thats 'n all!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > quote]
> ...


Now that IS funny :lol: :lol: .... what did I call them on page 1 of this thread :roll: :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

HighTT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


I know I know, nobody noticed when you said it though so I thought I'd take the credit


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > How did you find the shutter speed, even i cant find that
> ...


Cheers Dean,

Ever thought of giving lessons, the guys at "lackofimagination.co.uk" could do with some as well :lol:

Dale


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I now have evidence for the lack of imagination, Must have had their minds on other things I guess??










Sorry I couldn't resist, no offence to the chap in the photo!


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> Well, I now have evidence for the lack of imagination, Must have had their minds on other things I guess??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

